# If you were trapped in a completely plain room...



## Evolutionary (Feb 23, 2009)

...for a day what would you do? How would you handle boredom when you only have yourself for company? There is NOTHING but the white floor, ceiling, walls of the room and one glass of water and a plate of food.

I'd think of ideas for fanfics or any fiction story and just imagine random scenes and things possibly about Pokemon. I might sing songs in my head, sleep. I would take ages eating to take up time unless it was better heated.


----------



## Dragonclaw (Feb 23, 2009)

*Re: If you were trapped in a COMPLETELY plain room...*

I'd hit the red button when Big Brother's price offer goes up really high I'd probably just think about the things I did the other day, and I'd probably go to sleep. Aren't I exciting ><


----------



## Felidire (Feb 23, 2009)

> and one glass of water and a plate of food.


I'd probably take my shirt off and cover the food and water, because the last thing i'd want is to be busting to take a crap in a plain white room which probably has plain hidden cameras and no toilet.



--
I'd sleep and roll around on the floor for the first few hours, then probably run around banging the wall for a bit, then drink the water and rest, then roll around on the floor more, then then eat the food and use the plate as a frizbee for the remainder of the day.


----------



## Tarvos (Feb 23, 2009)

eat in doses and sleep

like every other day


----------



## Jetx (Feb 23, 2009)

Depends what the food is. If there's any sauce, I might pass time by drawing on the walls. :>
Also, I'd sleep for as long as possible.
Kick the walls.
Daydream.
...Yeah, that's pretty much it.


----------



## Minish (Feb 23, 2009)

I'd probably love that. XD I'd see it as some kind of trial and would definitely see it out with patience.

I think I'd probably walk around the room, against the walls, and see how long I could do it for... maybe sleep for a while as well.

There's no way anybody can see you in there, right? So nobody would have any idea of what you were doing?


----------



## Tailsy (Feb 23, 2009)

Go completely insane.


----------



## Tarvos (Feb 23, 2009)

it's just another day in paradise~


----------



## Bombsii (Feb 23, 2009)

Sleep, daydream & Wank. They are the 3 things that keep me sane.


----------



## Noctowl (Feb 23, 2009)

I'd go insane and start talking to myself...or humming NIN songs to myself. XD


----------



## The Darksmith Legacy (Feb 23, 2009)

MAKE A SOCK PUPPET.


----------



## S. E. (Feb 23, 2009)

Well, first off I would sit on the bed and daydream all day about Pokemon and Meta Knight and stuff that your friendly neighborhood fantard takes interest in until I have enough material to take over the world write a full-fledged fanfic/webcomic (would probably take 50 years taking into account all the procrastination and procrastination involved).

Then, provided there are hidden cameras with audio, I would screech and 'la' the entire length of Meta Knight's Revenge which, pathetically, I have memorized all of. I might throw in some other stuff from mostly SSBB and PMD2 just for kicks and giggles as well, such as Temporal Tower (win).

Finally I would build a Wii, TV set, and copy of SSBB using entirely what I could scratch off the floor, walls, and ceiling, my food and drink rations, and pieces of my brain obtained via self brain surgery. 

When everything is said and done, I will have probably lost my voice, crippled my fingers, been reduced to the intelligence of a gerbil due to most of my brain having gone to a noble cause (not really), and gone completely insane. That is, if I manage to survive.


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Feb 23, 2009)

Wooooot
I'd probably make fanfictions in my brain, and randomly start singing the Scrubs theme song, then eat a bit, drink a bit, sing moar random theme songs, and air guitar to nothing.


----------



## Not Meowth (Feb 23, 2009)

Sleeping, eating, sleeping, snoozing, napping, catching some "z"s and sleeping.


----------



## blazheirio889 (Feb 23, 2009)

I'd be insanely bored. So I'd be yelling random phrases at the top of my lungs, rolling around the floor, and seeing how high I could run up the walls. By the time I get out of there, I'd be bruised and really, really hungry due to the food being ruined when I rolled over it.


----------



## Dannichu (Feb 23, 2009)

Replay Rent in my head. And possibly sing along. 

Also, sleep.


----------



## Ice tiger (Feb 23, 2009)

I would start pacing around, then sit there and try to make shapes out of the wall texture, I might take a nap, or pull out my ever trusty, always with me DS (Is that not allowed?, I bring it everywhere) I would drink the water and eat some of the food, or all of it, and then break the glass and plate by throwing them against the wall, then chew on the glass and plate material (If their both paper that I would eat them) then I would kick the walls, maybe even break them, and take another nap, then beat my head into the wall and start crying because I miss my eggies on dragcave.


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Feb 24, 2009)

EeveeSkitty said:


> ...for a day what would you do? How would you handle boredom when you only have yourself for company? There is NOTHING but the white floor, ceiling, walls of the room and one glass of water and a plate of food.


One plate of food and one glass of water? D:  I'm going to starve or get really dehydrated unless the plate and glass are really big. 

I'll just sleep. It'll be a good time to catch some z's.


----------



## Taliax (Feb 24, 2009)

DIE. Not really, but almost. I would be random, practice dancing very badly (hey, nobody can see you, right?), try to break the walls, wonder how I got into that place, freak out, wonder if I'm dead, etcetera. Hope that I get to see a computer again. Eventually sleep.


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow (Feb 24, 2009)

As long as I know it will only be for a day, I'd sleep and daydream.

If I _didn't_ know that I'm only there for a day, I'd search for a way out.


----------



## Felidire (Feb 24, 2009)

Sandstone-Shadow said:


> If I _didn't_ know that I'm only there for a day, I'd search for a way out.


Lol yeah, same. Actually, even if I did know, I think i'd search for a way out just for the hell of it. ,xP

Use the food and water to make a slip trap at a door, break the plate, take a piece of it, scratch wood/cement/paint flakes off the walls and collect them in the cup (to throw into someone's eyes when you try escape.) That'd be win. ,,xD Now I feel like writing a story about it.


I'd also most likely be kind of worried about how much oxygen was in the room.


----------



## Evolutionary (Feb 24, 2009)

To people who asked, no one is watching or knows you're there and even if hey wanted to watch they couldn't.

It's soundproof, breakproof and a lot of things proof :)


----------



## Amoeba (Feb 24, 2009)

I would occupy myself with trying to escape. Even if I made my fists bruised and bloody from trying to weaken the concrete/plaster/whatever the walls are made of.

Probably panic and wonder why I was trapped in there. And worry about the amount of air I have left.


----------



## Felidire (Feb 24, 2009)

EeveeSkitty said:


> It's soundproof, breakproof and a lot of things proof :)


So.. funproof, basically. ,xP


----------



## Dragonclaw (Feb 24, 2009)

Felidire said:


> So.. funproof, basically. ,xP


Why can't it be funproofproof :(


----------



## Evolutionary (Feb 24, 2009)

Because it is funproofproofproof XD


----------



## Invader Palkia (Feb 24, 2009)

Hmm..

Wish there was Chocolate milk in the room with me, then Daydream for 5-7 hours, sleep if I'm sleepy, get angry I don't have drawing supplies, sing A LOT, complain about not being able to hit certain notes, stare at the plate for a few minutes (i've already snacked all the food away while daydreaming), wonder why I'm staring at a plate then start quoting cartoons.

TWO PIECES OF CANDEH

Then w/e... Idk

And thats what I do every single night before bed, except I usually listen to music and get to draw too xD


----------



## Mad MOAI (Feb 25, 2009)

I aaaaaalways sleep when I'm bored

So sleep, gorge myself on the food and take a sip of water every hour between 58-minute naps.


----------



## Abwayax (Feb 25, 2009)

I would savor the moment.


----------



## octobr (Feb 25, 2009)

Invader Palkia said:


> TWO PIECES OF CANDEH









Wanna have my children?


----------



## Dragonclaw (Feb 25, 2009)

Invader Palkia said:


> Hmm..
> 
> Wish there was Chocolate milk in the room with me,


I have a feeling that to go with theme of the room being plain and everything white, the nourishment would be white as well.


----------



## Evolutionary (Feb 25, 2009)

Any drink and any food that you want :)

But the plate/glass may be no bigger than your head XD


----------



## Dragon_night (Feb 25, 2009)

I would examine every part of the room to see if I could get out, and upon finding no way o get out, I would look at the water and food and wonder if they're poisoned or not. Then I would look at the plate of food for a while to see if I could make out shapes (faces, object, stuff) out of whatever the food was made of. Once bored, I'll brink the water, find a comfortable corner and think about many depressing things. If I get depressed enough, I'll start yelling and hitting the walls until I finally snap and start crying because I hurt the walls. The corner would be where I'd sty for another hour or three crying about many things and looking at the marks I made on the wall to see if I could make out any shapes. Finally, after all that I'll sleep, wake up and then eat the food that was given to me and contemplate my actions in the last 24 hours. I'd probaly make a commentary of m life too, complete with a made of voice that would follow me everywhere inside my head for the rest of my life, and that voice would join in wit the five others :)

Ahh, being stuck in a room.


----------



## Zora of Termina (Feb 25, 2009)

...Good thing I have a huge head. >>

Would probably sleep. Wouldn't eat. Wouldn't drink. 
Would save that for when I got out and could have whatever I wanted.

And if I happened to wake up, I would paw at the walls until I fell asleep again, desperate for my internet back.
Yes, I am that sad.


----------



## Sylph (Feb 25, 2009)

I'd drink the water,break the glass and use a sharp shard to scratch drawings on the walls to keep myself sane.


----------



## Felidire (Feb 25, 2009)

EeveeSkitty said:


> Any drink and any food that you want :)
> 
> But the plate/glass may be no bigger than your head XD


 Well i'd like the glass full of bundaberg, and the plate full of edible glasses, full of bundaberg. ,,>3


----------



## Dragonclaw (Feb 25, 2009)

Felidire said:


> Well i'd like the glass full of bundaberg, and the plate full of edible glasses, full of bundaberg. ,,>3


No, don't eats me!

Rum, gingerbeer or sugar? Those are the main Bundaberg trades I know of.

However, for me, I could just live with toast :) Now I know I can eat what I want, then I'll be fine zD


----------



## Felidire (Feb 25, 2009)

Rum~ ,,x3


----------



## Mewtwo (Feb 25, 2009)

Lessee... first thing I'd do is drink the Root Beer in the glass, then eat the chicken livers((What? They're goooooood)) then pull out my trusty sketch pad(what? It's always in my purse, which is always with me) and play out a roleplay in my head, and if I think of a character, sketch it. If I knew it was soundproof, I'd sing, because I hate doing it when everyone can hear. I'd then daydream/sleep the rest of the time.


----------



## Felidire (Feb 25, 2009)

Has to be an edible sketchpad & purse.
I suppose leather and paper _are_ digestable.. >>




Actually, i've been longing for a sound-proof room for ages. Singing would be awesome.


----------



## @lex (Feb 25, 2009)

I'd sing.


After that, I'unno...


----------



## Celestial Blade (Feb 25, 2009)

I'd find the nearest possible weapon and commit suicide.


----------



## Mewtwo (Feb 26, 2009)

All there is is a glass of *insert liquid here* and some *insert food here* but I do suppose the liquid could be bleach, and the food either poison or an edible weapon...


----------



## nyuu (Feb 26, 2009)

I would meditate, touch myself, eat, and drink.


----------



## #1 bro (Feb 26, 2009)

Come up with ideas for... things... 

OH I KNOW. I'd compose songs in my head. :)


----------



## Not Meowth (Feb 26, 2009)

Celestial Blade said:


> I'd find the nearest possible weapon and commit suicide.


I think there being a weapon present would negate the emptiness and plainness of said room. :3


----------



## Thorne (Feb 26, 2009)

eat the wall

Probably do what I do best, continue my latest idea for a Mother 3 fancomic which is sure as hell to never exist outside of my head due my lack of drawing skills/patience. Which has something to do with the main cast from Mother 3 and a small, insanely cute toddler Giygas.
And I'd sleep too. ._.


----------



## Old Catch (Feb 26, 2009)

I'd like to say I'd do something dashing and heroic, but in all probability I'd search vainly for a way to escape, give up, cry, fall asleep, wake up, flail around and maybe eat.


----------



## Sapphiron (Feb 26, 2009)

A mixture of sleeping, hunger and thirst because I'd only be having one meal that day, insanity, and talking to myself. And trying to escape.


----------



## StyliBoy (Feb 26, 2009)

I'd take out my phone and call 911 to get me out of the place I'd create new Pokemon in my mind and moves and start fan-fics in my head. I think I'd sleep for some time too. When I finally get out, I'd go sue whoever put me in there


----------



## Kurai (Feb 26, 2009)

I would call Chuck Norris to break me out by breathing. XD


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Feb 26, 2009)

I'd eat the food and drink the water.

And sleep.

Then after that I'd perhaps masturbate.

And after I got bored of that, I'd have day dreams.

And then I'd probably go insane at that point.


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Feb 26, 2009)

EeveeSkitty said:


> Any drink and any food that you want :)
> 
> But the plate/glass may be no bigger than your head XD


I'll starrrrrrveeee.... and probably die of thirst. 

Well, I'm pretty sure I can live for a day with only a glass of water, but I'll be very thirsty and annoyed afterward. And there _is_ the problem of the amount of oxygen in this room, if it's air-tight...


----------



## Peter (Feb 27, 2009)

I would sit their and do nothing at all, staring at the wall. Then I would eat my 12 pound burger, and drink my Sobe with the exact amount of fluid ounces as my head. 
Then kick a hole in the wall and escape. 
:P


----------



## Not Meowth (Feb 27, 2009)

...I _was_ about to comment on the high proportion of people saying "eat, sleep, think and/or wank", but then I realised I can't think of very much else you _could_ do. =)


----------



## turbler (Mar 1, 2009)

Uhhh. . . I would probably ask what the walls aren't -proof. Maybe something acidic... like Lemonade :D... I really son't know, I would actually have to seriously think about it.


----------



## Darksong (Mar 1, 2009)

Sing every song I know at the top of my lungs, then go to sleep. I'd eat the food afterwards and take another rest (I can only sleep for 15 minutes at a time if it's not nighttime), and then finish the remaining portion of the food and water. Then I'd daydream a bit and get an idea for fanfiction. By then my day would be over.

And spend half the day squirming around on the floor and thinking of how impatient I am for EPIC WIN.


----------



## Firelord Alex (Mar 1, 2009)

Oh, the vast amount of possibilities.  I could sing, dance, think about tons of stuff, imagine insane situations and weird creatures, eat and drink the food, play with the food, throw the plate at the wall, practice licking my elbow, other weird things I can try, and wank.  >.>  <.< 

There are probably WAY more possibilities.


----------



## Evolutionary (Mar 3, 2009)

StyliBoy said:


> I'd take out my phone and call 911 to get me out of the place I'd create new Pokemon in my mind and moves and start fan-fics in my head. I think I'd sleep for some time too. When I finally get out, I'd go sue whoever put me in there


*wears mask*

*runs*


----------



## Rotomize (Mar 3, 2009)

Hmm, I'd probably:
-Portion my plate of fruit and water out carefully, so i don't eat and drink it all at once.
-Sleep.
-If i finished the water, break the glass and scratch drawings into the walls and floor. 
-Jump on the bed and see if I can touch the ceiling. 
-Spin around a lot till i get dizzy.
-Daydream
-Think of new song words and sing them over and over until they're stuck in my mind so i can write them down when I'm let out.
-Think of what my friends were doing at that moment.
-Make faces with the fruit on my plate.
That's about all i can think of.

EDIT: I'd also CaramellDansen until it got old.


----------



## Alxprit (Mar 5, 2009)

I'd Wess Dance as hard as I could.

Also, I'd tell my deepest, darkest secrets to the air because I just need to say them out loud.

Then I'd steal the technology that took me from wherever I was and put me in the room. AND USE IT FOR THE GOOD OF SCIENCE


----------



## Rai-CH (Mar 8, 2009)

Alxprit said:


> I'd Wess Dance as hard as I could.


^This.

I'd also sneak in some kind of marker hidden in my jacket pockect and draw stuff on the walls. Or I'd daydream, sleep and eat, start singing random songs really badly and slowly go insane XD


----------



## shiny jiggly (Mar 8, 2009)

I'd probably check to see if there are any openings, use every one of the tools/random things on hand to try to break out, give up and go back to sleep, scream really loudly to test out the acoustics of the room, try to break dance, and somewhat fail, sit around and do nothing, check to see if there are any surveillance cameras in the corners, show off my (almost non-existant) dance moves, sleep more and wake up to figure out that I'm actually stuck in there, stare at the ceiling, (try to) do yoga, run out of ideas, eventually become crazy, eventually find out that it is some kind of test room that was used to test various things when the universe was being programmed, sit down and think for a while, pee in a corner because I can't hold it in any longer, sleep more, complain about the accommodations, try to develop psychic powers (more like psycho powers)...


----------



## ESP (Mar 9, 2009)

Jerk off. Hey, no one's watching.

(Then go to sleep, then eat food and drink water)


----------

